# Atheism declining across the world....



## jmharris23 (Jul 25, 2013)

http://www.cnsnews.com/news/article/global-study-atheists-decline-only-18-world-population-2020


----------



## bullethead (Jul 25, 2013)

Comment section below the article is where the good news is.


----------



## jmharris23 (Jul 25, 2013)

I found them to be humorous from both sides of the camp


----------



## bullethead (Jul 25, 2013)

jmharris23 said:


> I found them to be humorous from both sides of the camp



Absolutely


----------



## 660griz (Jul 26, 2013)

Based on a study I did visiting biker bars, I have determined that the number of folks driving cars has declined.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jul 26, 2013)

bullethead said:


> Absolutely



Nice... It's not that much worse than what normally goes on in here though....


----------

